

Recently Open-Sourced Django Apps from Eldarion - jtauber
http://eldarion.com/blog/2012/02/10/recent-apps-weve-open-sourced/

======
ksolanki
Is there a post/tutorial/anything that explains the best practices in
customizing and/or extending these apps into our own projects, using or not
using pinax?

Should we create new apps that subclass parts that we want to extend?

~~~
morturus
yeah, would be great to test such stuff, i couldn't figure out how to make any
of them to work.

